# The next Harry Kewell....



## okosh (Aug 8, 2008)

This kid just won Football Superstar here in Australia....

Kind of like Survivor or the Apprentice they start with the final 16 and each week they eliminate a contestant....

The winner gets a contract with an A-league club in Sydney to join their youth team....
The A-league is the highest level here in Australia for soccer...
(Mark Bosnich just came home and plays in the A-league)

This kid is so good that he may never play a game with the juniors...
He may go right to the senior team....  



> *Superstar signs on with Sydney FC*
> Friday, 8 August 2008
> 
> Following months of training, challenges and eliminations, Fox 8’s reality program, ‘Football Superstar’ came to a climax on Thursday night with Adam Hett announced as the inaugural winner.
> ...


http://www.sydneyfc.com/default.aspx?s= ... m&id=23122



> *Football superstar winner could play in top match*
> 8th August 2008, 6:15 WST
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx? ... ntID=89811


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 9, 2008)

That's great. I remember Rooney played a 16 too. He was so good, although I dont like him.


----------

